
Ask HN: How to find optimal type of user to target? - speedypete
We are about ready to launch a service that has a broad appeal (think YouTube, Google, Office - something &quot;everybody&quot; uses).<p>We want to target different types of users, e.g. millennials, veterans, seniors, in our marketing, and obviously want to target the group that is most positive towards our service first.<p>What service would you use to run a survey among all types of users, to find out which type of user &#x2F; demographic responds best to the service?
======
verdverm
Something simple and free, like Google forms. Find your first niche, the ones
who feel a pain most acutely, then focus on them, and not the big market for
everyone.

Check out the book Crossing the Chasm

